# Show prep tips & tricks



## hscottom87

Anyone want to share show prep tips & tricks? I've seen people using baby powder all over, rubbing some kind of cream all over the skin part of the tail, & hairspray for the legs of does and fluffing them out. Just wanting a little insight & advice.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

All of that?We just used bright and white shampoo and we shaved them 2 weeks before the show and then touch them up at the show and that is it.No baby powder and cream.We just did that and I got Grand Champion Boer Doe,and if you use baby powder and the judge feels the animals,he/She will have powder all over His/her hands.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just ordinary show prep.

Make sure their tails are clean, clean their hooves, make sure their nose and eyes are clean, make sure their ears are clean. You can do all that with a wet cloth or baby wipe.
Trim hooves a few days before the shows.
Work at getting any yellow stains out before the show. 
You can use a shoe shine on their hooves to really give them a clean healthy shine, and to make them stand out, for dramatic impact.
If your Boer has horns you can polish them with a bit of oil, but not all shows allow it.
Brush them really well, keep the clean, bathe them every day or two 2 weeks before shows (dont use saop with every bath, it will strip the hair of natural oil), bathe them every day at the shows. 
Put a coat conditioner on them after bathes.
Trim the hair at hooves with clippers for a crisp line. Clipping the hair at the hoof gives it a really sharp appearance(stands out, looks good).
If there is any hair out of place you can use a wet wipe to set it back down before you enter the ring.
Make sure their pens are really clean at the shows, both to please people and the judges walking by, and keep your goat really clean.
Make sure they are never out of water, or hay.


----------



## hscottom87

Ok we struggle w/ the yellow hair! We use bluing shampoo to whiten white hair & spot remover & don't have much luck. Tips?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bleach helps get stains out if the blue or purple shampoo doesn't work.


----------



## Dani-1995

I'm trying bleach this week. Also heard peroxide worked but I'm not sure. 

I have a wether that pees on one of his bavk feet when he's kicking at flies.... leave it to my goat. But I haven't been able to get the stain completleh out. Just faded


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Peroxide works great on protein based stains, blood, urine, etc. Salt works well on pee stains too.
Try a peroxide and baking soda paste too.


----------



## Dani-1995

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Peroxide works great on protein based stains, blood, urine, etc. Salt works well on pee stains too.
> Try a peroxide and baking soda paste too.


Thanks! Im going to try it!


----------



## hscottom87

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Micgrace

I use the blue whitening shampoo also, it works for us, but I have a red doe this year also. What kind of shampoo works well for her?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Avoid blue or purple shampoos in colored animals, it will bleach the hair. So if you have a red doe, she will probably be orange or yellow if you use the purple shampoo.
Try a non colored shampoo without a bleaching agent in it. I can't remember the name of it right now, but I'll post it later.

A puppy shampoo would be good for colored goats.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hehe, okay sorry had to chuckle a little...  Maybe you've had experience with a red goat turning orange/yellow, but I sure haven't. That would be kind of funny... I use the same soap on all colors of goats... I wash a lot of goats at shows for people, and I have yet to see a red goat turn orange/yellow! And I usually use the strong blue/purple soaps! 

Regular dish soap works great if you worry about your goat changing colors... Before we got into using the strong stuff for our paints and traditionals, we used dish soap.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I knew a lady that was using Brite White shampoo(for white hair on elderly women, to get yellow color out, it bleaches hair very well) anyways, she used a ton of it, and left in on for quite a while she was washing some paint does, and a red kid. They were a few shades lighter when she rinsed them! So I threw that in there for everyone, to maybe use caution.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Okay wow, that's something I hadn't heard before! I would have liked to see that!


----------



## Micgrace

Lolol....thanks cause i would be so upset if my red doe turned orange/yellow :d


----------



## MollieGoat

Orvus works great for colored and white goats! I use it on goats and my calves too. Not sure if it has a whitening agent in it or not, but my traditional colored goats always look nice and bright white after I use it...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ THAT is what I was going to suggest, couldn't think of the name though!


----------



## Jessica84

Its funny you ask this.....I just got a email yesterday asking if I think baby powder etc should be band from abga......I didn't fill it out since I don't show but I don't see a issue with it........
Now for you pee stains  what I used for our chickens what bluening spell check. Don't use a lot or they will be blue but its cheaper then all that horse shampoo and does the same thing


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I know... I filled out that survey yesterday and was pretty surprised by it! 

I think it is perfectly fine to do everything in your power to help your animals look their very best at shows! Banning something isn't going to stop people from doing it. Seems like it will just create problems at shows. Yes I'd stop putting "banned" things on my goats at shows, but that doesn't mean everyone will!


----------



## Jessica84

Crossroads Boers said:


> I know... I filled out that survey yesterday and was pretty surprised by it!
> 
> I think it is perfectly fine to do everything in your power to help your animals look their very best at shows! Banning something isn't going to stop people from doing it. Seems like it will just create problems at shows. Yes I'd stop putting "banned" things on my goats at shows, but that doesn't mean everyone will!


I agree as long as its safe for the animal. But seriously, who would put something on their animal that would make them sick after they spent all that money either buying or raising it. I'll admit I don't know much about the show world but I'll bet my last dollar every one of themin that ring are very very expensive.


----------

